# Verlinkung auf Frame-Seite



## Bernd02 (24. Mai 2004)

Kann mir einer verraten, wie man auf dieser Frame Seite die Links im Java.Menue seuzt? So, dass die Seiten im FRame mit dem Namen "main" aufgerufen werden.

Damit klappts übrigens devinitiv nicht:
href="inhalt.html" target="main"

 :roll:


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

Kannst Du mal Dein Problem näher erläutern, ich konnte Deinem Post nicht so sehr viel entnehmen... ???:L


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

außerdem klingt das starkt nach JavaScript.....  ???:L


----------



## Bernd02 (25. Mai 2004)

Hier ist die Seite:

http://s-i-t-e.de/Test/index.html

Ich würde gern die Menues verlinken, so dass Seiteninhalt in den Frame "main" geladen werden. Mit den üblichen Codes klappts nicht!


----------



## bygones (25. Mai 2004)

jepp ist definitiv JavaScript ! Also *nicht* Java !

wird verschoben !


----------

